# Sticky - Resorts Owned Display



## Makai Guy (Nov 19, 2016)

The way to enter your resort data is:

While logged into the board, click on your *username* near the upper right corner of the screen.
Find and click on *Account Details*.
Scroll down to the *Resorts Owned* text box.
*Enter your resort information*.  (If you had resort information carried over from the old board into the "About You" text box, you can just copy/paste or delete/paste it from there.) The character limit is 240, twice what we had on the former board.  Please leave spaces between words to allow for line breaks when displayed.
(Optional) If you still have resort information carried over from the our previous bulletin board software in the "About You" text box, you can delete it from the "About You" box to prevent this information from being double displayed in your Profile Information tab.
Press the *Save* button at the bottom of the page.

*Other BBS Help Topics*​


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 19, 2016)

Works great. I can see the list of resorts now on the left of this post. Woohoo. Thanks!

_ETA: You can also separate the list using Enter, makes the list easier to read if you have many resorts._


----------

